# Dmax's Lawn (Bermuda / St. Augustine ) DFW, TX



## dmax (Apr 28, 2021)

We moved into this house about 3 1/2 years ago and most of our time was spent on house renovations. I found this forum about this time last year and started to really work on our yard.

The front yard is about 10k sqft mainly st. augustine with a section bermuda and some bermuda mixed in. Last year I removed a large built up flower bed that was near the house and laid st. augustine sod. I have been working towards letting the st augustine take over the whole yard. I also removed large sections of rock on the side of the house this yard and laid st augustine sod as well. The front yard / side yard gets a lot of shade so that is why I decided to go with st. augustine. I am leaning toward killing the bermuda section so I don't have to wait for the st. augustine to take over.











The back yard is about 10 sqft of what I think is a mix of common and tifway and bermuda. I really want to get the back yard to the point that I can reel mow. Right now it is too bumpy but I do plan on a sand level later this summer. I think by this time next year I can reel mow. Most of the pictures are from the time last year but the ones with dead poa are current. I have been rotary mowing it at 1.5". I have sent a soil sample to be tested, just waiting for the results. So far this year I have put out some lesco 28-3-10 at 1# N per 1000sqft and sprayed PGR at .50z per 1000.

Pictures from this time last year at prob around 2-2.5" HOC







Current yard at 1.5" HOC


----------



## dmax (Apr 28, 2021)

First reel mow in the books with the Toro GM1000. I don't think it cut as well as it should so going to take it in and let a professional take a look at it. Can't wait to maintain the yard at this height.


----------

